# An unusual but heartfelt RIP



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Today is the last day of operation for the RAF and RN Helicopter Rescue flights that have been a safety feature for so many years.










Royal Navy air sea rescue










Royal Air Force

The aged aircraft and the roles of the Armed Forces are being replaced by a new private company (Bristow's) who have previously operated helicopters to the North Sea rigs.

As someone who spent time with the flight of 22 Squadron RAF at RAF Chivenor - back in the 1990's) when I was writing a section of a rescue manual for divers on the operation of these guardian angels.

I was treated to a week-long experience of flying with them as a casualty for practice purposes - an awesome experience and one that I will NEVER forget......

I am sad to see them go but am sure that a new service will be efficient with new aircraft - although only time will tell and local knowledge is hard to replace......

So farewell to the yellow or blue and yellow helicopters that have featured so often around the coast and on the mountains, fells and peaks of the UK, we will miss you.

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now that is a shame, as we only saw one this weekend, the red one, A regular sight down here, plus we do see the yellow one on the odd occasion.
The Eastbourne hospital has a landing pad for them and they do check landings including a Chinook, although that is more of a bump and lift.Rather than a bump and grind.>>


cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The Red and White ones are operated by the Coastguard - I believe they are keeping one that I am aware of....










I have neverhad the chance to spend time with them - after my experience with the RAF and also visits to the RN I never even thought of the CG (shame I hear you cry....) mainly because in the SW it was the RAF and RN that were most obvious and I rarely ventured as far East as the Solent where the CG are predominant.....

Dave


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Dave,
ours up here Valley went quite a while ago,
we now have the red and white ones 2 x S92, one was on task 15 mins ago with Oggy,
Living under the flight path to snowdonia i hear it go out then get the scanner out and log on to flightrada24,
see them live,
its a pity that the big yellow (when cleaned) monsters aren't around anymore,
Misty


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Does that mean that the ones at Culdrose are ceasing operations as well? If so I will miss them. They have been a constant backdrop to many years of holidays around the Lizard.

Andy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

AFAIK *ALL* services search and rescue have today been transferred to the private operator (Bristows) it was delayed by 10 days as Brsitows were not ready.

I agree the loss of local knowledge that RNAS Culdrose had for the area was superb and unequalled in the area - that knowledge was built up for new crews by the 24/7 training that they undertook - they had to complete a large number of simulated exercises every month to stay efficient - the RAF were the same including putting one wheel onto a rock "stack" and hovering there, as well as rescues of people from a dinghy (I was the "volunteer" in the Bristol Channel in a single person life raft with an Emergency EPIRB "just in case" - quite nervous as I saw the paraffin pigeon fly away and then return later - fortunately the sea was fairly calm and i do not suffer from sea sickness (often).

Dave


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We saw one of the yellow ones flying South a few days ago, presumably leaving the area as RAF Boulmer was their base but will not be for Bristows. This leaves a big hole in the North East (and presumably Cumbria).


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Don't forget that a lot of Raf/Navy sar crew went to Bristows so a lot of the local knowledge is still there,
936 left ysbyty Gwynedd and circled caernarfon several times before RTB,
Task was a Teenage girl with a head injury after fall on to a rock, at Llyn y Foel, Moel Sabod,
oggi incident 109
Misty


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

i use to love seeing these around here,
i suppose it had to end one day, they were getting old,

Misty


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

747 said:


> We saw one of the yellow ones flying South a few days ago, presumably leaving the area as RAF Boulmer was their base but will not be for Bristows. This leaves a big hole in the North East (and presumably Cumbria).


Bristow is indeed taking over SAR Helo cover and their new helicopters have a longer range/endurance and greater speed than the old Sea King. Although Boulmer will not be replaced directly, Bristow will be operating from Humberside and Prestwick, giving complete cover for the areas you are concerned about. In fact many SAR shouts in the Lake District were often handled by RN Sea Kings from Prestwick anyway. I have personally witnessed cases where a CG S61 helo was called over a closer based RAF Sea King because, despite the greater distance to the scene of search, the greater speed of the S61 meant that it would arrive on scene before the Sea King could. [Edited to add - The S92 is an even more capable asset than the S61 that it is/has replaced]

This is not quite the end of RAF and RN SAR, the RAF will still be responsible for SAR cover in the Falkland Islands for some time and the RN will always maintain a SAR helo capability as they need to train for such tasks when they are embarked on-board at sea.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

No more SAR from Culdrose. If you need help off Cornwall now, you'll have to wait for the chopper to fly down from Wales!


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

I believe that 771 Sqn at Culdrose are still providing SAR cover in Cornwall


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

And they never all flew out of Valley :-(
Misty


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Phew just deleted a message coz,
Newquay dosnt operte til JAN 2016
mISTY


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

siggie said:


> I believe that 771 Sqn at Culdrose are still providing SAR cover in Cornwall


Sorry, I meant Culdrose. Just repeating what was reported on Spotlight.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

siggie said:


> I believe that 771 Sqn at Culdrose are still providing SAR cover in Cornwall


n;y ftb, the Bristow's service will be based at Newquay;

http://www.falmouthpacket.co.uk/news/10312979.Search_and_rescue_flying_from_RNAS_Culdrose_to_end/

Newquay is supposed to go live on 1st January 2016

http://bristowgroup.com/bristow-new...g-ceremony-marks-construction-milestone-new-/

unless it is delayed.....

The Chivenor close was delayed by a week as Bristow's St Athan service was not ready.

Apologies if I have misled anyone into thinking Culdrose was stopping - I was reporting from a BBC UK news bulletin and have found it VERY difficult to get any details about dates fr Newquay.....

Dave


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm relieved to hear that there will, after all, be a service based in Cornwall, given the number of call-outs due to the leisure/fishing industries.

I do not understand how it is financially viable though, for a commercial company, to have hardware and crew sitting idle most of the time, whereas the military operation was able to multitask with flight and engineering training.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

tugboat said:


> I do not understand how it is financially viable though, for a commercial company, to have hardware and crew sitting idle most of the time, whereas the military operation was able to multitask with flight and engineering training.


I know EXACTLY what you mean, but like many of these things they are led by bean counters at the Treasury who know the price of everything and the value of nothing......

The aircraft currently being used have reached the end of their life-span and are VERY expensive to operate and maintain - around £5,000 per hour upwards I was told...... and that does NOT include the price of new aircraft - which is eye watering....

I suspect that the MoD was unable to finance the purchase of new aircraft as the use for military S&R is very small c/w civilian call-outs now. Originally the S&R facility was developed to ensure a system to rescue downed military pilots - a much rarer requirement now as there are very few military flights c/w 50 years ago or even longer AND the aircraft are much better designed and built as well as maintained - engines do not fail as frequently and body parts such as wings tend to stay attached.....

So the decision was made in 2008/9 to replace ALL S&R with private operators - Bristow's - a Texan company, won the contract and we will all wait and see if the services are as well offered as those done by the RAF and RN crews - will they have "divers" on board for instance as the RN S&R flights currently operate?

Only time (and sadly, possibly fatal incidents) will prove how well the new private system operates...... and by then the decision will be (in fact probably already is) irreversible.....

The RN and RAF pilots have either transferred to other roles in the services or left the services and are taking up new roles with either Bristow's or Air Ambulances throughout the UK (as Prince William is doing).

Dave


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Going to miss the 'big yellow jobs' flying over our house.
We are close to Wattisham in Suffolk and the Seaking has been a familiar sight and sound ever since we moved here.

Richard.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

As Dave has said,
There is less military S&R nowadays,
Most times them big Yellow flying things went out it was to Civilians, mountain climbers or ill prepared sunday hill walkers,
I dont think it will be long before they ask for your credit card details Before they take off,
I suppose mountaineers will have Insurance but your sunday walkers wont,
Misty


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Penquin said:


> - Bristow's - a Texan company,
> 
> Dave


Dave not 100% sure, but I thought Bristow was British with their HQ in Texas ?
will have to google it and find out now
Misty


----------

